# That's alot of Rub



## gonavy (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok I know I should be using Jeff's rub, but haven't made any yet.  A friend of mine gave me some Simply Marvelous Spicy Apple rub from Big Poppas Smokers and rub, and it was great, loved it.  So I ordered some from their site a five pound bag of it.  Let me tell you I really didn't understand how much five pounds of rub really is...omg...I'll be using this rub for the next few years...lol...Just a notice to other newbies, don't get five pounds of anything, that's alot of rub.


----------



## b-one (Aug 1, 2015)

It's not a lot of rub if your smoking enough! Share some with your friends.


----------



## joe black (Aug 1, 2015)

Just thought I'd mention that I have a rub disposal service.  It's free of charge to members of this site.  We could probably handle as many as 4 pounds for you.  Just send it to us, freight paid and we will take care of your problem.  Good luck,  Joe.


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2015)

If you have a vacuum sealer i would Break the 5 lbs down into  8 oz packages . vacuum seal and store in a dark place.

 Unless you are doing a BIG cook once a month you will not use that much rub before it starts loosing flavor..


----------



## boboso (Aug 2, 2015)

Vacuum seal it lukeman said, but keep it in the freezer. I made a double batch of Jeff's rub once, and because I got into a pattern of rain every weekend for a few months, I wasn't able to smoke anything for a while. It kept pretty well in the freezer.


----------



## boboso (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry. That should be eman. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## smoking jo (Aug 2, 2015)

:worthless


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 3, 2015)

Things get a bit different when ordering on line , a hands on visual is the best.,

Why. Not the rub from Jeff ?  

Have fun and . . .


----------



## paul6 (Aug 3, 2015)

I would really encourage you to make Jeff's rub it is really good !!!


----------

